# BOYCOTT PAUL HARRRRRRRVVVVY!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Brad Hanson (Nov 13, 2004)

I was traveling on 11/19 and had little choice in my radio entertaiment and stumbled onto a long winded distertation from Mr. Paul Harvey. He was praising and honoring those who faught for and won the ban on fox hunting in England. Mind you this was against the recomondation of the house of lords and huge public protest for keeping the traditional hunt. He then went on to praise the efforts of the Human Society of the United States. For those of you who may live under a rock... these arent the ones that try to save puppies and kittens from the needle...they want to take your right to hunt game! Granted we dont live in a psuedo demoractic society like the english but whats next? Peta is launching a major effort to try and tell us that fish are cuddly and have emotions. They even go as far as to say fish can be trained! Next on NBC the world carp olympics!!!!!!!! PA-LEEZE!!!!!!!!! These groups are extremley vocal, well financed and gaining ground. We must continue to fight these as a group of outdoors concerns, not just hunters! I dont know about you but tofu aint' food...Game...its whats for dinner!!!!!!!! :******:


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

You can tell him what you think about his comments here.....

http://www.paulharvey.com/email_form.shtml


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

E-mail sent!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Brad Hanson said:


> Next on NBC the world carp olympics!!!!!!!!


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

another email sent!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brad Hanson (Nov 13, 2004)

THANKS for the link! I have tried to make a calm (and as intelligent as possible with a public education) augurment with Mr. Harvey as possilbe. We'll see if he or his people respond.


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

Yeah, thanks for the link I also sent an e-mail but no response from the Paul Harvey people.


----------

